# Another show!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We're headed to the Tri-County Dairy Goat Show tomorrow  We're taking ten does. Five Nigerian Jr's, one Nigerian Sr, two Recorded Grade doe kids, one LaMancha doe kid and one LaMancha milker. I'm very excited  I heard from a friend that there are 300+ entries for this show!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Go get 'em, girl!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Best of luck! Hope you bring home some nice ribbons!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Yay good luck!!! Were leaving for our show tomarrow too!!!!!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

We are here with Riley. So excited too. It has been great to meet Riley in person.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

How'd it go?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It was a pretty good show! Dill's F Firecracker won her class both days, Old Mountain Farm Intuition won her class the first day, Old Mountain Farm Xaria won it the 2nd, and Mint*Leaf Fresh Off The Runway got 2nd both days out of some STIFF competition. So that was very exciting  The 2nd day South-Fork Sweet Home Alabama got 3rd behind two beautiful South-Fork three year olds out of a class of 7. The 2nd day Xaria got Reserve Jr. Champion.

CADDAYPIE Vanessa Morgan's new owner showed her (a little 7 year old girl ) and she won both days out of a class of 10 NICE two year olds and got Reserve Sr. CH both days. It was priceless to surprise her with Vanessa 

And I got 2nd in showmanship out of a big class of Sr. Showman with Alabama!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

And our Jr. Recorded Grades did well too, but it didn't sancion  MLGH SMQ Lucy got Reserve Champion the 1st day and MLGH SFF Lisa got Grand Champion the 2nd day with Lucy going Reserve to her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice going woman :hi5: :hug: Yay for all your girlies :leap: :clap::wahoo:
I knew you would do good 
Did you leave any ribbons there  :ROFL:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Laura!

Actually I forgot Lucy's Reserve ribbon from the first day LOL

Pictures as promised 

Vanessa and her new owner Maddie taking 1st place out of 10 two year olds.







Bama in the ring.







My two Grade Alpine doe kids sire, Windrush Farm's Blaze Sassafras, I got the privilege of showing him 














Such a handsome boy 







Dill's F Firecracker ~ First freshening yearling







Bama in the lineup, she got 3rd. It's hard to see but a white doe got 1st.







Doing what I do best


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How could you forget Lucy's ribbon , now you have to go back and get it:crazy:
Nice pictures ! Love Bama Lama Ding Dong 
Firecracker is gorgeous ! Looks like you had a great time


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We were VERY busy and just totally forgot lol

I love her too  She's such a love 

Thx!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Good job!

I don't know how the doe that got second beat Bama. I like Bama's udder ALOT better than hers.

Vanessa looks awesome & her new owner looks so proud!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Just admiring Bama girl again , the look on her face is priceless 
She's like , "I own this ring" , lolol


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Maddie is very proud. she had a great weekend. Two reserves with Vanessa and two Grands with her little nubian. I can't get her head to fit through the door. Thanks so much Riley for helping us have such a great weekend.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She certainly looks very proud 
Such a sweet little girl 
Congrats to Maddie and her charges !


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Natasha, oh that doe had a NICE udder


----------

